# Rome City Tax for tourists as of January 1st, 2011



## pwrshift (Jan 7, 2011)

*Rome** City** Tax*


On 28th July 2010 Rome City Council gave its approval of the Decree Law No.78 dated 2010, to the introduction of an overnight accommodation tax on tourist services in the city.​ 
The fee, which is intended to financially assist the city’s efforts in organizing urban services, is aimed at ensuring the standard of the tourists’ stay is both highly efficient and of the best quality.​ 
The fee is set to be applied as of *1st January 2011 *and will be asked of anyone staying in every overnight accommodation inside Rome’s boundaries, with the sole of exception of hostels, at the end of each stay.​ 
The new tax will cost 3 Euros ($4 US) per person per night for four- and five-star hotels and 2 Euros ($2.70 US) for lower categories. Small children are exempt. The tax will also see an extra 1 euro ($1.35 US) charged at the city's museums and other tourist attractions​


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 9, 2011)

Everything is just getting wayy too expensive to do!


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 11, 2011)

I just escaped that one on my last overnight in Rome last month.

It seems everyone wants an extra tax these days.  Germany is imposing an extra airticket tax to help pay their share of the Greek bailout, and RyanAir responded by reducing the numbers of flights and employees at its Frankfurt-Hahn base.  The UK has upped its monstrous ''Save the Planet'' airticket tax or ''air passenger duty'' and has scheduled another rise.  France a few years ago added an air ticket tax to pay for foreign social programs.  The only positive move was in the Netherlands, which had also imposed a large ''Save the Planet'' air ticket tax but then repealed it when the losses in the aviation industry from it became apparent.


----------

